# Tree Trimmer - Monrovia, CA electrocuted - died.



## Arbutus (Apr 20, 2011)

Monrovia Man Electrocuted, Killed While Trimming Tree with Chainsaw - Monrovia, CA Patch

Looks like this happened yesterday. Another paper had reported that it was a branch that contacted the wire and not the chainsaw. They also reported that he was working for a private company. Maybe we'll get more info. Sad.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2011)

From comments at the bottom of this article, it seems that the victim was a professional trimmer working on his neighbors tree. 

Killed with his kids watching! That suggests to me that he may have been taking risks and not doing things like he might have, had he been at work with a crew.

UPDATED: Monrovia Man Electrocuted, Killed While Trimming Tree with Chainsaw - Monrovia, CA Patch


----------

